# Kenmore Gas Dryer 84052/94052



## cab1963 (May 3, 2010)

My dryer makes a clicking noise only when the flame is burning. When I removed to front of the dryer to access the burner I couldn't tell if the noise was comming from the senor or coil. Any sugestions would help. I am trying the K.I.S.S. method of finding the problem.


----------



## Stedman (Jun 4, 2006)

Just a shot in the dark just it sounds like your flame sensor may be corroded and needs to be cleaned with a fine grit sandpaper until it shines like new. If the flame sensor isn't constantly sensing flame then its going to try to reignite which can cause that clicking sound that you're hearing.

If you can please take pictures of the burner assembly and post them here so i can be for sure which type of ignition system you have


----------

